# Paracitic worms



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I managed to boat three keeper specks from escambia this past weekend, two from east river, and one from simpson. one 16 inch and two 20 inchers. upon cleaning them, I found worms in all three. I don't like eating worms, so I cut them out. so just a heads up to you guys and gals cleaning and eating fish.

Basnbud


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess they are called shark worms.....but still don't wanna eat em !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The last 3 Red Grouper I cleaned all had them too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I cut them out, sometimes.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

specks are usually loaded with them. Especially in the summertime. I do not eat trout, but I know alot of folks that just cut them out.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

All you have to do is put your fillets in ICY COLD water and they will come out on their own.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea its natural. Especially red groupers and amberjacks.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They taste just like fish.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Bleh !


----------

